# Japfest Castle Coombe 15th May 2010



## MHTexPete (Feb 23, 2010)

Anyone going to japfest this week end? come and say hello


----------



## dazzlers82 (May 8, 2007)

yep ill be there :thumb:


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

I'll be there...


----------



## Andy300zx (Mar 18, 2010)

Me too, getting the Z ready for Saturday


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I'm looking at getting a Civic FD2 Type-R, so I'm going with the hope that there'll be at least one there for me to have a look at.


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

I'll be there on the hondalife stand with the Ek9


----------



## welshowz (Nov 9, 2009)

i'll be there although this weather has stopped me cleaning the car  needs a good machine polish too


----------



## nickygixer-k5 (Jul 7, 2009)

Ti22 said:


> I'll be there...


I didn't know you was going JamesOh yeah and I will be there on the WWJPC stand look for my Blue Evo 9 reg E9 NCK:thumb:was asked to go on the Spec-R stand and yesterday the Redline stand but I was already comitted to another


----------

